

Why Ruby isn't slow - LeafStorm
https://speakerdeck.com/alex/why-ruby-isnt-slow

======
fyolnish
tldr: He's writing a ruby implementation in Python, that he claims is faster.
But there are no benchmarks to back that up.

~~~
pkroll
Well, RPython, which is not quite the same thing. And aside from the lack of
benchmarks, [http://docs.topazruby.com/en/latest/current-
status/](http://docs.topazruby.com/en/latest/current-status/) says it's
"extremely incomplete" which is generally where "fast Ruby" implementations
exist.

